# Looking for a critique



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He's truly cute...
I see nothing glaringly scream at me in intensity that would have me running away from owning this guy.
A tweak her or there, but that is also all opinion and speculative to what every person desires in their horses.
Hard to say what color with winter coat seen, cause summer coat is where his color truly lies.
As for his breeding... 
He could go in so many directions as did other offspring of his daddy. Cowy is a understatement if he follows his genes...
Secret is to find what the horse enjoys doing and excels at...then you will be sitting a a animal to be reckoned with.
Enjoy the journey.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

horselovinguy said:


> He's truly cute...
> I see nothing glaringly scream at me in intensity that would have me running away from owning this guy.
> A tweak her or there, but that is also all opinion and speculative to what every person desires in their horses.
> Hard to say what color with winter coat seen, cause summer coat is where his color truly lies.
> ...


do you mind sharing what you think the tweaks are? 🙂


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks like a good using horse. 

But have to comment on the color! He looks like a Chocolate roan!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He might even be a Blue Roan. 


Some things I see : He has a small, upright shoulder, good straight front legs with short canons and lots of bone. His neck is a bit overly straight, and tied in a bit low, giving a slightly hammerheaded look. His back is long and looks a bit weak in the loin area, but that may change with good riding. His hind legs are nicely angled, and again have good bone. His face looks open, honest and approachable.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks like a blue roan in the snow picture, which is super cute btw. In the other pictures he looks chocolate, which would be black base with dapple, then the roan added in. Unique looking!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

pheobe111 said:


> do you mind sharing what you think the tweaks are? 🙂



tinyliny said some of what I saw and then expanded further.
Your pictures are not the best for critiquing but he also appears to toe out in front, is butt high and a bit goose-rumped making his hindend appear a bit weaker to me.
He also looks very handy and that he can get down and do a job asked of him...
Tweaks are small things...
I am not one to play word games most here will agree to...sometimes I come across harsh when not my intention, _ever._
If I saw glaring I would say so, honest.
Tweaks...small and of a personal opinion more in nature.
Don't sweat the little things.
Above all else, love him and enjoy your time spent in his company... :smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

What a cutie! I notice you're in Nova Scotia - I'm in New Brunswick.

I can't say anything about his colour, but he reminds me of an Appy that lives in my area and belongs to a HF member. Is he mostly QH or part Appy? I feel like he holds his head up high like an Appy. As for what you can do with him, I think it all depends on what you want to do. Appies and QHs are so very versatile - from reining to dressage to jumping, they can do it all. He looks healthy and content! That's the important thing for me.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

He's a red roan. Very nice built boy should be able to do most anything. I very much like his looks.


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Acadianartist said:


> What a cutie! I notice you're in Nova Scotia - I'm in New Brunswick.
> 
> I can't say anything about his colour, but he reminds me of an Appy that lives in my area and belongs to a HF member. Is he mostly QH or part Appy? I feel like he holds his head up high like an Appy. As for what you can do with him, I think it all depends on what you want to do. Appies and QHs are so very versatile - from reining to dressage to jumping, they can do it all. He looks healthy and content! That's the important thing for me.


Full Quarter Horse 🙂 but i have had a few people ask me that. & oh cool! small world.


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

heres a pic i literally just took a couple hours ago to help with the color


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I love his color whatever it is!! 

This is the way I understood it to work

Strawberry roan - chestnut with roan
Red roan - bay with roan
Blue roan - black with roan

Your horse is not a bay, as his mane is lighter than his face. So not a red roan. 
His face is not chestnut, so not a strawberry either. 
In some pictures he does look like a Blue roan, but these recent ones he still looks chocolate!! 


I guess more pictures in sunlight are needed


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Other than being a little more butt high than I like for a trail horse I can't pick on him. 

He's a red roan but his base color spectrum falls more in what QH people call chestnut and not sorrel which is what makes what some call a strawberry roan (also red roan). Yes I know that chestnut and sorrel are the same color genetically and a lot of breeds only call them chestnut but to AQHA it's different.

Bay roan I have heard some people call purple roan but only on here. Black roan is commonly called blue roan.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He's a red roan. Roan plus chestnut/sorrel. I would say quite a dark red. Cute boy.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

I love, love his coloring!!


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Rudytoot said:


> I love, love his coloring!!


thanks so much! i do too


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

i was able to find some sun pics!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

LOL cat picture. I vote red roan.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He's utterly adorable. I love him already.


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

@tinyliny he is a pretty big suck up


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! I like him a lot. 

He's a tad 'bum high' but probably not enough to make saddle fitting more difficult to normal(tho your saddle seems to be sitting well forward over his shoulders in the pic. 

His feet, can't be sure about from just those pics, but seem long & imbalanced(not surprising if he's been a 'paddock bomb' for years, pointed out in snips I drew on). I would not put conventional fixed rim shoes on this horse until his feet were in good order. If you'd like a hoof critique, check out the link in my signature line before taking pics. 

It looks like his left foreleg could be turned out from the elbow(leg looks straight but turns out). Can't be sure of that, from just one skew-angled pic, and may well be he is just a bit tight through his shoulders or such & a chiro adjustment could fix that anyway.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh & I'd call him red or strawberry roan - blue roan to me is on a black base & 'chocolate roan' is on a brown/dark bay base.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

...but just saw your last pics & I'd say it is indeed a dark base, so chocolate roan. Do you know if/how much he changes colour through the year? I have a little bay, who has no white on him at all from autumn to spring, but his summer coat comes in with heaps of white, of which some seems to disappear again soon after, so over summer he alternates between bay with some roan, and your horse's colour.


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

@loosie the saddle was definitely sitting wayyy too forward in that pic but it was a pretty rockety trail ride so probably slipped around a little. (have since invested in a breast plate and a back cinch :smile: )

about his feet: the second pic you outlined was when I first got him, and have since kept his feet super looked after to the best of my ability, but I do agree he is a bit splayed out.

in the summer he gets super roany, the pic with the cat is him in the summer.


----------

